# SST steering problem



## 120ibewsparks (Jul 18, 2011)

SSt 15 with a steering problem. It steer in reverse but not forward. Cleaned filters. I beleive it may be a micro switch but sure which one. There is one right under the gas tank and the other is right below it. The one under gas takn has yellow and grey wire to it, the one under has a yellow and green wire. I don't know which one controls the front steering. The switch below the one under gas tank dosen't seem to be working. What are the normal positions of these switches NO or NC. Is there a way to bypass any of of the 2 switches. It appears the yellow is 12v. +. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I cannot help you but someomne will be able to.
Can you post a Picture of your tractor?
cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

Below the steering wheel there is a flat piece of steel. Under it is a mechanism with 2 diaphrams. Check diaphrams for leaks. Some people have covered leak holes with tape. Check lines for vacuum leaks. Those are things to check but I'm not sure its a vacuum leak you have. Your best bet is to get a yahoo email address and search for groups. There is a yahoo group solely for the "SST series" of John Deere. I parted out one a year ago and still have that diagram thing and a few other parts.


----------

